# MF Billet Box Bridge



## Rob Fisher

The Modfactory Billet Box Bridge or MFBBB

It's a bridge for the BB that take the ceramic EUC Coils. 

I did try it way back in the beginning of my BB campaign and the top was so sharp it cut a crescent into my finger and I washed the blood off it and put it away. But with the Exocet being so scarce I decided to try it again.

I'm just breaking in the coil now and so far it is showing lots of potential... nice option to keep around as backup. I doubt it's gonna be as good as the Exocet but for those that really don't want to build coils etc this may be a great deal. 

0.5Ω EUC Coil at 30 watts. A little more air than the exocet and that's great. Will comment some more after I have used it for a bit more.

They can be bought from here and they are in stock. They cost €31,60 plus shipping.

http://shop.modfactory.eu/#!/MF-BBB-for-EUC-Pre-order/p/78024663/category=22155282

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not a bad option if you are not into rebuilding but the Exocet is WAY better. The EUC coils I used are from the original batch and I'm not sure if they have improved any over time but I was left wanting...


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Would you be interested in getting rid of the bridge?


----------



## Rob Fisher

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Would you be interested in getting rid of the bridge?



Not at the moment thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Hey Rob you have any Idea were I could find one _Locally_ I'd love to have one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> Hey Rob you have any Idea were I could find one _Locally_ I'd love to have one



@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn they stopped making them. But if I'm not mistaken Friendly Flipper does one that takes the EUC coil. I'll go double check!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes, they do make a bridge for the EUC coils... no stock at the moment. Keep an eye on the web site... stock comes and goes pretty fast!
https://friendlyflipper.com/flipshop/


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Arno "NoxFord" Steyn I see MF has an MTL version in stock.


----------

